

Picwing launches a new product: Picwing Automatic Prints - edawerd
http://www.picwing.com/blog/?p=78

======
asmithmd1
I think this is a very cool service but hesitated to sign-up because of a
couple of questions: If I don't use my 15 pictures do I lose them, or do they
carry over to the next month? Can I change plans? If so how often? Is the
sending date fixed for some reason? i.e. could you just send as soon as I send
you 15 pictures?

I was about to pull the trigger on buying but didn't because there was no FAQ

~~~
echamussy
Hi there. Thanks for the feedback. We do have a FAQ for the service but I
guess we need to make the link in the bottom of the page more clear:

<http://www.picwing.com/faq>

Here are some answers to your questions:

The pictures don't carry over to the next month. We send you notifications
when the shipping date is approaching to remind you to use your pictures. We
are thinking of ways of how to solve this situation in the near future but for
now if you don't use your pictures in one month you will loose them.

You can change plans as many times as you want. Every time you change plans we
ship the pictures that you have in your current plan and we pro-rate the cost
according to how many pictures you had when you switched plans.

The sending date is for now fixed, however, we are going to add a 'Ship now'
button so you can decide if you want to send the pictures before your
scheduled date.

Thanks again for your feedback. We will definitely take it into account to
continue developing our service.

~~~
asmithmd1
Your service is _almost_ there - I have no problem to committing to $10/month
in pictures as I already spend that, so I am asking for just a little more
value. The printing on the back is something my current printer doesn't offer.
Will you add date/time picture was taken to anything I put there? The iPhone
inserts latitude/longitude into the picture's EXIF data, how about reverse
geocoding that and printing a street address. Can I switch the address to
where the pictures are sent? Here is my situation: two young kids and two sets
of remote grandparents. So I want to save 3 addresses (or more) and decide
maybe one month my wife's parents get the prints and maybe next month my
parents do.

There is no commitment, is there? Be explicit about when you will charge my
credit card so I know the window to cancel the service - the best from my
perspective would be charge right before you ship.

I already have my workflow: take pics->upload to online service->send to
printing service. Maybe you could grab pictures from my online service, maybe
grab ones I have tagged somehow.

You are very close to something very useful, experiment

~~~
echamussy
Hi. Thanks again for your comments. You can switch the address of your
recipient whenever you want. We send pictures to the recipients that you have
set up the day your shipments are due. The credit card is charged when you
sign up for the service but if you decide to cancel we ship the pictures that
you have uploaded so far and return a pro-rated amount. We will continue
experimenting with this. Thanks for your input.

------
edawerd
Just wanted to give everyone in HN a heads up on a new service that we've just
launched. We'd love to hear your comments/feedback on the service.

